# Giant Squid Attack on NY! Squid on SquidPony Action!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So as I pull up to my house after work I am disappointed to not see the CD I ordered for my daughter in the mailbox, all I see is a stupid envelope sticking out, as I get closer there is a note on it, take it out of mailbox and all I see is a note from my mailman that says "Boxes in Back"

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK as soon as I saw that note I remember the Squids thread that was posted just before the New Year! Squishy bastards got me good!

No more talk, on to the DESTRUCTION!























































Much more to come.

I want to thank you all for the amazing selection of smokes you have sent, some of you I have barely spoken with yet you found it necessary to blow up my backyard!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here we go!























































Once again thank you for everything you crazy fockers have done! Each and everyone of these cigars will be thoroughly enjoyed! One or two may meet their death tonight! Nothing like fresh cigars ROTT!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And the DESTRUCTION continues!!























































Squishy Squids sure hit hard!! Sometime this year I will have to assemble my Pony army and reign down on you all!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not done yet!! HERE WE GO 





































The complete DESTRUCTION!










And the PACKING MESS!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys are crazy bastards! I truly appreciate being at the beating end of a Squid Attack, it has been quite fun!

You have sent some amazing cigars, fed into my Tatuaje/Fuente addiction but also sent many cigars I have not tried yet! I am looking forward to smoking each one of these sometime in 2012!

Here is to a healthy New Year! CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERS!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

"The complete destruction"??? I don't think so. more to come bro! button up!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't remember sending you anything Ray, its a trick!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hahahahahahaha nice hit gentleman....... i did notice ray commented on the squid bomb page but added no dc....i should have guessed he was in the dark for a reason lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Optical Illusion? Did I really get bombed or is your mind playing tricks on you?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> "The complete destruction"??? I don't think so. more to come bro! button up!


Yeah.... you didn't really thing that was the COMPLETE destruction did you Ray? :evil:

It's a good start though. Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is certainly looking good! Great job on the bombing run so far! Pass the popcorn!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

YUM!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Self portrait? ound:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

KABOOM goes the back porch!

Dont forget to put in my CD of cigar smoking tunes Ray. :evil:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mike I was all excited, I popped the CD in while I was uploading pictures and then I heard that fockin annoying little teeny bopper voice and cringed in pain! DAMN YOU!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:rofl: Did you get Biebered?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Every single stick is well deserved Ray.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Mike I was all excited, I popped the CD in while I was uploading pictures and then I heard that fockin annoying little teeny bopper voice and cringed in pain! DAMN YOU!


:rofl: LOL :rofl:

Had to include it. The name on the shipping label should have tipped you off


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Very good hit, awesome smokes!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

@David, appreciate that buddy!

BABY BABY BABY OH!

Damn gasman!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> BABY BABY BABY OH!
> 
> Damn gasman!


That's gonna be in your head for a while. LMAO

Enjoy it Ray


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmm...not quite enough yet to send this pony to the glue factory...keep em coming squids!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You only send the hooves to the glue factory, the rest is dog food.

DOGFOOD!?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Ray some good smoking there!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Enjoy Ray. Sorry, but the Code Red was ordered. What was I supposed to do??


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ray, we couldn't let you be without quality smokes, sir! Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My mailman thanks you for halting the attacks!

Everything is packed up nicely and a few will be torched this weekend!

Thanks


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Seriously no packages today? I'm gonna have to find where I put that tracking receipt and make sure it's not lost.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Mine should hit Monday MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA, 

The damn squid hierarchy forgets us canuckians need more lead time to ship... LOL

Well deserved Ray, congrats Bro'


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ray, we couldn't let you be without quality smokes, sir!


This is true, provided that by "quality smokes" in my case you mean the stuff I smoke on a daily basis. Other Squid, however, have far better tastes than I! Which of course is good for you, Ray.

:biggrin:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Like my good friend Tony says "a gifted cigar always tastes better"

Crazy Squishy Squids!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Like my good friend Tony says "a gifted cigar always tastes better"


Most definitely! I hope they all taste delicious and are smoked in good health and prosperous times!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

that is amazing.. very nice stuff!!


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad they made it to you safe Ray, hope you enjoy them all.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray, I think you should drop them in Davo's jacuzzi tub to kill any beetles and add hot sauce to them for flavor.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My mailman is not happy!!
































































Thank you again you crazy squishy bastards!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I told my mailman if he sees anything from Canada to send it back via moose! And then another package!!



















WHAM BAM BOOM! You guys are the best Squids I have ever known.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

The gift that keeps on giving! More awesome cigars! Is that the Viaje jar release?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It is that mini exclusivo one.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Another fine set of bombs. Good to see that Jared decided to throw in the ever popular Ronnie Mexico


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

As all good Soldiers do, they fall in line and execute orders. This one was a pleasure and much deserved.

Also, Your mailman is really gonna hate you. I do not think this is over, my tracking device states it has a few more days before it finishes crossing the ocean:flypig:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bwaaahahahaha!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Buahahahaha!

It is a good thing my mailman likes me 

Cigars are all packed (thrown) in their new home....since anyone that knows me sees that I have the messiest cooler.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O you thought this was over? NOPE!!!

Turns out Customs is a bit backed up these days and these two beauties just showed up!

Once again thank you for everything you clowny squids, these two packages are going right into the work humidor!





































A few of these babies will need to be smoked right away as the post office decide to toss them around a bit! Great excuse to take a few extra long lunches this week! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> O you thought this was over? NOPE!!!
> 
> Turns out Customs is a bit backed up these days and these two beauties just showed up!
> 
> ...


Glad they finally made it safe and sound, enjoy bro'


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am looking forward to reviewing the #1 CA Cigar of 2011.

Thanks buddy!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I am looking forward to reviewing the #1 CA Cigar of 2011.
> 
> Thanks buddy!


That's too funny, I sent it to you before the list was released LOL, make sure you post the review...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Glad they finally made it safe and sound, enjoy bro'


Damn Ray! Deep down, I know you're secretly b*tchin about having to reorganize your coolers. Tracy and Craig, delicious bombs! Awesome job.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Excellent work, squiddos - well worth the wait!


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Man. You got bombed hard! This just shows how great the members are on this community! This has gotten me into the bombing mood


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm digging that Ron Mexico lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Coolers need to be reorganized a bit but I really like the mess they are now


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Coolers need to be reorganized a bit but I really like the mess they are now


Then I consider the mission a success!!! Well done, Squids!


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Been off the net a couple of days however my mother always said "good things come to those who wait". Well derserved, and great job Squids.


----------

